# On camera vs. Studio lighting for portraits



## nickcodybarrett (Jun 1, 2018)

Which would work better?

This is in terms of portraits in a studio and outdoors for family or seniors.

Speedlights sound nice and portable but does a strobe with a light dispenser on a stand work better?


----------



## Designer (Jun 1, 2018)

Light on camera makes for flat lighting.  Light off camera shows contours.  

My personal preference therefore is for the light to be off camera.


----------



## nickcodybarrett (Jun 1, 2018)

How accessible is it to carry around studio lighting?


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2018)

You don't need to haul studio lighting.
You can use hot shoe flash units with light modifiers like soft boxes or umbrellas on location.
You do need light stands and a device that holds both the speed light & the light modifier.
Impact Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit

Then umbrellas in that kit are convertible from reflection light from a flash unit - with the black covers on- to shoot through - without the black covers on the umbrellas.
The larger the light modifier the softer the light and the more diffuse and pleasing the shadow edges are.

Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography
*Off*-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Photographers
*On*-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography


----------



## ac12 (Jun 1, 2018)

For outdoors, off camera.  
Just hold the flash to your left or high and to your left.
The only thing you need is a sync cable between the camera and flash.
The practical "problem" when shooting outdoors is the wind.  The wind will catch anything and knock it over.  In any kind of wind, any light modifier is simply a "sail."   

For studio, definitely off camera, with your choice of types of flash and modifiers.


----------

